# Cruise to australia



## jadsurf21 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi all, 
is there such thing as a cruise to Australia from the u.k? 
if so where do they go? how much would they be? is there anything that i need to know before i book? 

any help will be greatly appreciated, 
thanks, Jad


----------

